
Tennis Player Andrea Petkovic on Maria Sharapova's Retirement from Tennis - Tomte
https://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/tennis-player-andrea-petkovic-on-maria-sharapova-s-retirement-from-tennis-a-eddaae95-f534-4521-a1a1-6f28718924ef
======
Austin_Conlon
This appears to be paywalled, maybe there’s a button to continue to the
article but I don’t know German.

